# Adding 211 to existing 622



## Spaniard (Apr 24, 2006)

Currently, I have a Dish 1000 with 622 and two TVs hooked to it. Because both TVs are Hi-Def I would like to add a 211 to my 2nd TV instead of being connected to the 622.
Is there an existing deal with Dishnetwork to add a 211? (I already got my 622 deal, and I still have a 311 which I could return in exchange for the 211)

If I would connect it myself, what kind of connections (disconnections from 622, new connections to the 211, etc.) would I need to do.
Thanks for your help.

Spaniard


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

You can use the 311 cable in to connect to the 211, but to get HD you will need HDMI out or component cables in lieu of the composite cable that connect from the 311 to the TV. Call Dish and ask them what they charge for a 311 to 211 swap.


----------

